# New arrivals from Malvern International Show



## garysan (Jul 7, 2017)

Bit late I know but picked these up from the Malvern Show and only just really got around to editing images.

Phrag. Pink Panther






Paph. Susan Booth





Paph. Leucochilum 'Mr Chen'





Paph. thaianum





I also bought a really nice Paph. Saint Swithin (in flower), a Paph. philippinense var. roebelenii and a Phrag. Fritz Schomburg (un-flowered) but haven't photographed these.

A great day and looking forward to next year


----------



## phraggy (Jul 7, 2017)

Wow Gary you got some lovely plants --- and really pushed the boat out!!!
Best of luck with them.
Ed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2017)

Pink Panther is really sweet!


----------



## abax (Jul 7, 2017)

LOVE that Pink Panther!!!


----------



## Secundino (Jul 8, 2017)

Very beautiful all of them!


----------



## garysan (Jul 8, 2017)

I am very pleased with the Pink Panther. It had two spikes on it when I bought it bare-rooted from the guys at Ecuagenera and although I hoped, I didn't really expect it to flower properly once I'd potted it up.


----------



## garysan (Jul 8, 2017)

Here is a quick pic of the Paph. Saint Swithin I picked up:


----------



## blondie (Jul 8, 2017)

Got some craking plants there the susan booth is stunning and the phrag has a great flower to it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2017)

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 17, 2017)

Very nice pickups

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 17, 2017)

Beautiful St. Swithin!


----------



## Don I (Jul 20, 2017)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## garysan (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks all  I hope the St. Swithin looks as good next time around. I shall post pics.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jul 22, 2017)

An excellent selection.Congrats


----------



## Jaicigy (Oct 23, 2017)

Nice collection and beautifully photographed


----------



## Hien (Oct 24, 2017)

your leucochilum looks quite nice, do you know whether
-it is the original mother plant with the clonal name 'Mr. Chen' ?
-a division of that particular plant ?
or
-is it children plants from leucochilum 'Mr. Chen' x self ?
-is it children plants from leucochilum 'Mr. Chen' x 'something else' ?
there are lot of these plants floating on the internet 

https://www.eliteorchids.com/product/paphiopedilum-leucochilum-mr-chen/

https://www.facebook.com/eliteorchids/photos/pcb.1839555049692529/1839555029692531/?type=3&theater

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Paphiopedilu...3Ac57661c615e0abc1153fe54effe5e810%7Ciid%3A23

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Paphiopedi...d=391379303118&_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985


----------

